# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm giấy phép lao động tại bình dương

## jimmytravel10

Các bạn sẽ được tư vấn một cách chính xác nhất cho hồ sơ của mình
Tiết kiệm thời gian , chi phí cho việc xin Cấp giấy phép lao động
Nhận , trả hồ sơ tận nơi
Dịch vụ nhanh chóng , hiệu quả
Hồ sơ thiếu vẫn có thể xin cấp giấy phép lao động
Sau đây là những hồ sơ cần thiết khi bạn muốn xin cấp giấy phép lao động tại Bình Dương

Tờ khai – Mẫu số 7 (Visa Thái Dương sẽ hỗ trợ )
Tờ khai – Mẫu số 1 (Visa Thái Dương hỗ trợ )
Hộ chiếu (bản sao công chứng)
2  hình 3 cm*4 cm (phông quốc tế , không đeo kính )
Lý lịch tư pháp (hợp pháp hóa Việt Nam)
Giấy phép kinh doanh hoặc Giấy phép đầu tư của công ty tại Việt Nam (bản sao công chứng)
Bằng cấp liên quan đến công việc tại Việt Nam (đã hợp pháp hóa)
Giấy xác nhận kinh nghiệm làm việc ở vị trí tương đương (đã hợp pháp hóa)
Giấy khám sức khỏe ( 6 tháng, bệnh viện tỉnh- bệnh viện được bộ y tế cấp phép khám cho người nước ngoài)


Nếu bạn vẫn còn thắc mắc về hồ sơ hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn miễn phí qua số hotline : 091594 6427  (Mr. Sang) hoặc email : hotro@dulichthaiduong.com.
Web : Xinthetamtru.com hay || www.xinvisamocbai.com

----------

